# $1.93 for gas today



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Woo-who...I filled my tank for less than $2.00 per gallon today. Felt good. Filled up in Brownsburg, Indiana. How goes it elsewhere?


----------



## wheatridgefarmMD (Sep 14, 2008)

Hanging in right around $2.30 here on the east coast in most places. I paid $2.99 for diesel monday, tickled pink it only cost 75 dollars to fill the cummins up. Its been so long I forgot what it looked like.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Wow, Brownsburg is having crazy low gas...gotta like it


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Im waiting for 2.00 farm fuel, I think i can get some seconds on that vote


----------

